# motorhome sites in southern spain



## lisa (Aug 6, 2007)

we are coming down before the new year and need to know where there are good motorhome sites ,so we have some time to look for a villa to rent long term.
If anybody knows of a nice quiet area for a home base and possible coastal venue (close by for a small business venture),then Iam all ears,any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a very nice site in Chiclana on the Costa de la Luz called Rana Verde. 

You can find their website by googling Rana Verde Chiclana.

I'm pretty sure you could stop there long-term. The beaches nearby are fabulous and it's a lovely area, not too expensive.


----------



## lisa (Aug 6, 2007)

*rv sites*

Thankyou so much for that information,i will look at the place etc, This forum place is fantastic ,with good people and good feedback!!
Again Thankyou !!!


----------

